# Cat delete



## GbaaaTbaaaO (Sep 21, 2009)

I was driving my car the other day and couldn't help but want it to be louder.
I have the following setup:
Slp l/t headers w/ 3" collector, catted magnaflow x-pipe, magnaflow mufflers.

I have been looking and looking and can't find any "cat delete" kits or replacement shorty x with no cats. 
The car has a tune so I'm guessing it won't throw any codes, but it needs to roar every once in 
a while and with the cats it just purrs. 

Can I just bend new 3" tubing and replace the X with custom piping?

Any ideas?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GbaaaTbaaaO said:


> I was driving my car the other day and couldn't help but want it to be louder.
> I have the following setup:
> Slp l/t headers w/ 3" collector, catted magnaflow x-pipe, magnaflow mufflers.
> 
> ...


Go muffler-less and be smog-friendly. Keep the cats & X pipe, but lose the muffs if you're looking for loud. Losing the cats will give you a "wake the dead" effect, which isn't exactly police or neighbor friendly.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can buy catless mids for JBA, they are like $150. Thats what I'm running. Keep in mind, if you go catless, you will throw a CEL unless you have your rear O2 turned off via getting it tuned.


----------



## GbaaaTbaaaO (Sep 21, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Go muffler-less and be smog-friendly. Keep the cats & X pipe, but lose the muffs if you're looking for loud. Losing the cats will give you a "wake the dead" effect, which isn't exactly police or neighbor friendly.


Yeah but the problem with muff-less is the fact that it will be far too raspy and not have a good sound like I am looking for. I can't find any vids of just no muffs, every car has a cam or heads or something else that will inhibit the true sound I am looking to duplicate with my system.



jpalamar said:


> You can buy catless mids for JBA, they are like $150. Thats what I'm running. Keep in mind, if you go catless, you will throw a CEL unless you have your rear O2 turned off via getting it tuned.


The car is tuned on a dyno and I have the diablo as well. I would love to just buy the catless mids but my headers are SLP and the x-pipe and catback are all Magnaflow which I don't think mount the same if I'm correct. I would like to hear a sound clip of your car or a vid if you have one just to gauge the sound level I would get from getting rid of my cats. The problem with these cars is that nothing is cheap. To get them as fast as we want them to be is minimal 4k for mild heads and cam packages, prochargers are like 5k, STS is like 5-6k....OUCH!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I belive they will monut the same.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

$4k? That's cheap... the list I built was over $16,000 in goodies, almost as much as I paid for the car.

For truth though, I'm in no way dissatisfied with the car in it's stock form. Except brake fade...


----------



## GbaaaTbaaaO (Sep 21, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I belive they will monut the same.


I'll have to take another look into that, thanks for the suggestion. If it fits it is a very inexpensive way to be able to use both systems if I ever want to switch back.



Poncho Dan said:


> $4k? That's cheap... the list I built was over $16,000 in goodies, almost as much as I paid for the car.
> 
> For truth though, I'm in no way dissatisfied with the car in it's stock form. Except brake fade...


I have to agree with you about the stock setup. Although it needs tires right away and some minor suspension work would also help. I guess I just need to hit the lottery to mod the car the way I want, it's funny how it's never enough. There is always something else to buy, 16k is a hefty chunk considering I bought my car for 19k. Thanks for the input though man I'll look into both options and see what I like the best.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

kooks also sells cat and cat less mids. I have kooks headers with cat less mids and no muffler, its gonna be loud and the police are gonna hate it


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

If you already have the SLP headers, why not add the SLP Loudmouth exhaust? They're essentially straight pipes, and you can install them without the muffler inserts.

If/when I start modding mine, this is the route I plan on going. Why? Well, I had the SLP headers and Loudmouth exhaust on my C5, along with custom 3" pipes, and it sounded awesome. Especially when I jumped on the loud peddle. 

:cheers:


----------

